# Goliath v2 help



## kelly22 (9/2/16)

Hi guys I recently purchased a Goliath v2 from a forum member and after a major struggle to get the real base off I am now stuck with being unable to screw on the chimney to the top cap, if you can help me understand how to get this done with the least amount of frustration I would really appreciate it as iv been struggling now for over four hours n i cant find any explanation on YouTube or Google , i do understand that that the are flat sides index the airflow ring that need to line up but I can't for the life of me get it to hear a click or even feel when it does PLEASE HELP!!! 

Sent from my SM-J110F using Tapatalk


----------

